# Flame boss on WSM



## daznz (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm fitting a flame boss 100 to my wsm do I need block all bottom vents with heat tape as my vents don't seal so well. I certainly will be sealing the door up.. do you run the top vent fully open or just open?
Cheers Daza.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2016)

I have all the vents taped on my WSM/Guru setup.

Yes keep the top vent fully open.

Al


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm running a pitmaster IQ120 on my WSM , bottom vents taped top vent wide open.. Didn't seal the door..
  Sits at 240 unless I have the top off too long . ( wont do that again)


----------



## daznz (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for you help guys, My WSM is a old model I've had it for about 16 years the door is very loose so I will silicone a oven seal to it.


----------

